# Are giant bettas and king bettas the same?



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Hiya! My boy Douglas who I got at Petco is a king male.. But I've been looking around and I'm also hearing about giant bettas. Are they the same thing? Thanks!

- Joel


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not sure. Hopefully, someone will come by and answer your question.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Giant bettas are 4 inches long (body) or a bit longer.

"King" bettas, are just half giants. So about 2-3 inches long. The term 'King betta' was created by petco, as a short way of saying 'half giant', and to make them seem more special to sell more.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Also, 'King' can also refer to a certain type of crowntails, so Petco was dumb picking the name King for Half Giants.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you very much Krys!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

On occasion I have found "king" female bettas at walmart.


----------

